# Neck size



## Vic3112

Hello. For all those that have recently picked their baby up... what is their neck size-ish and what sized collars have you gone for? We chose our baby girl on Friday. She is solid gold and gorgeous!! x


----------



## curt3007

Hi there,we don't pick our pup up until end of July , and have got a very tiny collar and lead from local pet store. How old is your pup and where did you get her from, would love to see her when you've got some pics


----------



## Vic3112

What size in inches is it? I don't know whether to get extra small 7-9 inches or small/med 9-13 inches?! We're getting our pup from Foxile Gundogs just outside Doncaster, she will be 3 weeks on Tues and we are collecting her on 11th July. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Vic3112

Hopefully the picture upload has worked


----------



## curt3007

Aww what a cutie, just seen her on their website I think. How exciting


----------



## JoJo

Congratulations to all you almost cockapoo owners .. don't worry time will fly and your new puppies will soon be home with you snuggling up next to you on the sofa.... my Eevee is resting her nose on my laptop as I try to type  ahhh 

Just enjoy the puppy shopping ... bowls, food, puppy pads, puppy lead and collar set, crate, vet bed, lots and lots of toys ... your world will change for the better in a few weeks time .. lots of puppy love coming your way xxx


----------



## kendal

just take her to the pet shop with you (she will be in your arms so its not a problem) but dont ezxpect it to only take 2 or 3 mins lol you might be their for an hour with every one wanting a pet or a cuddle. 

dont bother to much with the first collar, at most she will probaly weir it a couple of months


----------



## JulesB

I bought one of those nylon collars with no actual holes so you just put the pin through the material for when she was tiny as even the smallest collars were too big. Even now fully grown she is still wearing a small collar just now on the loosest hole. As Kendal said, the firt collar won't be worn for long.

Can't wait to gear more about the new puppies!

X


----------



## wilfiboy

She looks lovely Victoria ... bumped into another Foxisle dog at weekend, she was lovely, have you a name yet x


----------



## Vic3112

Yes, we've decided to call her Maisie. Can't WAIT to pick her up!! Think i'll go for the 9-13 inch collar. It's from the internet so can't take her to try on. If it's too big i'll get her one from Pets at Home for the interim. Hope all you doggie mums and dads have had a good weekend x


----------



## mrsmac

AHHH, another Maisie, welcome  !! we dont actually have a proper collar for our Maisie yet, as she cant go outside we bought her a kitten collar with a bell on. it helps in the house as she is so fast you dont see her but at least we hear her (and she does like to lie on my feet when i'm cooking in the kitchen!!) your Maisie will be home soon! cant wait to see a pic of her xx


----------



## pixie

Awww Victoria your pup looks really cute,is it best to get a nylon collar or a leather one for when they are puppies? Have seen the most gorgeous collar but its way expensive and leather,so i guess my pup(when i get her!) will grow out of it so quickly and will be money wastedx


----------



## Vic3112

I've also seen a pretty expensive suede collar that i love but will wait until she is fully grown before i purchase that. Will be getting a quido petz one for when she's a baby. When do you get your pup? Awww mrsmac, i can't wait until my Maisie is laying on my feet!! xx


----------



## wilfiboy

Broody, broody,broody


----------

